# Flächen aus Linien bilden.



## kreiter (4. Oktober 2005)

Hallo,
ich habe folgendes Problem: ich will Bauzeichnungen farbig anlegen, bis jetzt habe ich es immer mit Photoshop gemacht, und das hing eigentlich ganz gut, bis auf die Dateien Riesen groß werden und nicht skalierbar sind.
Als ich letztes Jahr auf der Cebitt war, habe ich mir einem „Adobe-Menschen“ gesprochen und er sagte mir das Photoshop nicht ganz richtig dafür ist. Ich soll’s mal mit Illustrator versuchen. Und das versuche ich gerade.
Hauptsächlich miss ich bei Bauzeichnungen nur die Flächen färben und das ist in Prinzip ganz simpel, wenn man eine Fläche hat, und genau die habe ich nicht.
Ich exportiere aus meinen CAD-Programm (ArribaCA3D) meine Zeichnung als DXF-Datei, und lese diesen DXF-File in Illustrator ein, so weit klappt alles wunderbar, bis auf dass das ich dann keine Flächen habe nur einzelne Linien, z. B. Ein Rechteck ist keine Fläche sondern 4 einzelne Linien.
Kann man irgend wie diese 4 linsen verbinden do das es eine Fläche wird?
Gruß
Andreas


----------



## PDeffer (10. Oktober 2005)

Hallo, 

ich sehe am Beispiel Deines Vierecks folgende Möglichkeiten:

- mit dem Direktauswahlwerkzeug (A) die Endpunkte der zwei jeweils aufeinanderzulaufenden Linien markieren und rechtsklick "Zusammenfügen";
Diese Methode ist sehr zeitraubend, da für jedes Viereck vier Arbeitschritte nötig sind. Dafür musst Du aber keine neuen Linien oder Ebenen kreieren.

- Eine separate Ebene für Einfärbungen anlegen und dann mit dem Zeichenstiftwerkzeug oder Rechteckwerkzeug oder ... die Flächen nachzeichnen. Mit ein bisschen Übung (und der Option "Fenster" > "Magnetische Hilfslinien") geht das relativ schnell, Du behälst Deine Originaldaten unverändert aus der DXF bei und operierst auf einer meist uebersichtlicheren Ebene.

PDeffer


----------

